# New M5 versus Audi RS6+ video



## e.biemold (Jul 11, 2003)

Nice video that can be found here 

Perhaps the movie has been posted before :dunno:


----------



## schreck (Jul 29, 2004)

Yeah, it's been posted before I believe, but it's a cool vide nonetheless.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

e.biemold said:


> Nice video that can be found here
> 
> Perhaps the movie has been posted before :dunno:


 Gaaf hoor, wat een sound in die M5 zeg... niet te geloven! Ik zou het wel weten op de Autobahn...:thumbup:


----------

